# Jim's fish camp



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Question for those of you that are more familiar with the area. I used to fish around jim's in the winter for trout, redfish, and flounder. I have recently moved and can fish the lower river year round. Are there year round resident fish in the area? My thinking is that they move out into the bay but still can be reached from there in the spring and summer. Deeper docks in fall, in the delta in the winter. Is my calendar right?


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Seem's to be,that's where I go.

Robin


----------

